# How to Avoid Pornography



## Gigacore (Apr 18, 2007)

Source: *www.wikihow.com/Avoid-Pornography

If you've decided to give up online pornography, you're visiting the right guide. If you want to protect your family from online pornography, you're visiting a very useful guide. Regardless of how you arrived at this decision, be it your ethics, religion, or personal beliefs, here are some steps you can take. 
Steps 
Helping You Overcome:

Think carefully about why you want to avoid it. Having a strong reason for avoiding it is a great help. If possible, make a list of reasons why you want to avoid porn, with the strongest reasons at the top, and review it every morning and every night. (You can have it in a Microsoft Word file, password protected.) It is important for you to make the decision that it is bad for you, not your partner or anyone else. 
Promise yourself (and someone else, for more safety) that you will never watch pornography. 
Get rid of everything in your possession that is even remotely related to porn. Do not keep anything at all. If you have bookmarks to porn sites, delete them. If you are a member of a porn site, resign your membership. It goes without saying that you shouldn't rent pornographic videos or DVD's, or buy or read pornographic magazines. 
Don't spend lonely lazy nights zapping between TV channels, or you may break your promise. Try to go to bed at the same time as the rest of the family, or earlier. 
Try not to be alone in a room with the computer while connected to the Internet. Plan how much time you will use the Internet, and for what purpose. Follow your own guidelines. And remember, having broadband access doesn't force you to use the Internet all day long! 
Before you go on the internet, make a list (on paper) of the things you wish to do on the internet, work your way through the list and then log off! Move straight away from the computer and do something else. 
Do physical exercise and look for a hobby or activity that suits your interests and likes. 
Don't fool yourself! Keep your promise, and think about the benefits it has brought and will keep bringing to you. 
Internet Tasks to Help:

Install a new browser instead of Internet Explorer. Firefox and Opera are popular choices. Browsers by Mozilla offer additional security by the installation and use of add-ons (ie: extensions). If additional security is desired, be careful to only select well-established extensions that block specific web addresses, ads, script, and Flash files. 
Install software to filter web page content such as pornography (see external links below). It will help to protect you from stumbling into pornography by accident. That's important. 
Do not guess web site addresses. Many pornographic sites have similar addresses of respectable sites. For example: www.whitehouse .com is a porn site. The real address is www.whitehouse .gov. Use a search engine instead. 
Do not follow links in e-mail that is unsolicited. If it is a link you want to visit, copy and paste it into a browser instead of clicking on it. Often spam and phishing e-mail (Identify-and-Resist-Phishing-Bait) will hide script behind their links. 
Do not open attachments in unsolicited e-mails. To secure against pop-ups and other bad scripts, use a free web-based e-mail service to complete on-line registrations. 
Use filtered search engines or reputable directories to find the information you need. 
Do not search for ambiguous terms such as "girls" or "pump". Think carefully before submitting a search. 
Keep software updated. Make sure the operating system and its software are up-to-date. Either schedule automatic updates, or perform updates and search for patches manually, on a regular basis. 


Tips 
If you are addicted to pornography, seek help and guidance. Talk to your family members and friends (and possibly a professional), and ask them to help you. 
Plan what you will do (go to the gym, read, paint, etc) the next time you are free and feel like watching pornography. 
Have a filter/history-keeping program installed on your computer and have the password controlled by someone else. 
If you're still an addict, don't hesitate to look for professional help. 
If you're religious, you have more possibilities to succeed in your fight against pornography. Talk to others who share your beliefs, and consult with your church leaders. There is also accountability software at www.xxxchurch.com called x3 you can use to stay accountable to someone. 
When you're driving along in your car, try to bring to mind the list of reasons why you must absolutely avoid porn. Speak them out loud, if possible. (Don't worry about what other people will think; they'll probably assume you're talking on a cellphone.) Then go through the list of things you can do to minimise the chances of a relapse. You can divide behaviors into three categories, like traffic lights: Green (for activities that have no connection to sex and that are perfectly acceptable); Yellow (for activities that are not porn in themselves, but could lead you into porn, such as aimless channel-switching or surfing) and Red (when you are accessing porn or just about to). When you feel yourself moving into a "Yellow" zone, it is time to act. 
If it is really important for you to be porn-free, it is worth asking: Do I really need the Internet at home? Do I really need cable TV? Or even any TV? That may seem fanatical, but if you don't have TV or Internet, your access to porn will be severely curtailed. So, how badly do you want to be free from porn? 
If you want to interest a partner in enjoying the same thing you do, first understand your partner. Understand his or her tastes, standards and fantasies. Try to find some middle-ground and try to carefully introduce it. Pay attention to your partner's comfort and stop if they are uncomfortable. 
You may find, upon self-examination, that you are not willing to sacrifice an interest for a partner who is unwilling to accept it. Like any other interests that a partner is unwilling to encourage or accept, it will likely be a driving wedge between you. In this situation it is best to end this relationship before more time and feelings are invested in what could be a hurtful relationship. No matter what you interests are, be assured, there are many people that share them with you. 
Stick with reputable web sites. 
If something looks questionable, don't let curiosity get the best of you. Delete it or close the window. 
Be weary of sites that exist in countries with more lenient laws about Internet pornography. The last two or more characters of a domain name designate its country of origin (ie: www.somesite .de is a German domain name). 


Warnings 
Don't think that the number of days you have abstained is the most important thing. You can abstain for a year or more and still have a relapse! Although you should be encouraged if you've abstained for a long time, you're better off asking yourself: "How far away am I from porn right now?" In other words, beware of complacency. 
Although getting help from a spouse is important, you need to think carefully about how and when to break this news. If your spouse doesn't know, it may be devastating news. 
If you are keeping your children safe from pornography: the best prevention is to play an active role in their browsing habits. Spend time with them as they search the Internet and set your own rules and guidelines. 
Too often, pornography advertisements exist on less-than-reputable sites that host topics related to software piracy, hacking, cracking, and online gambling.


----------



## rakeshishere (Apr 18, 2007)

This Tut Helped me a LOT


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Apr 19, 2007)

thx


----------



## Harvik780 (Apr 19, 2007)

Very good tutorial..


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (Apr 19, 2007)

Firefox with Adblock Plus & No Script.
Make your filters brethren.


----------



## gauravakaasid (Apr 19, 2007)

thnx for this....


----------



## cooldip10 (Apr 19, 2007)

Vry Vry Thanx


----------



## Vivek788 (Apr 27, 2007)

Happy to know that human beings are helping the ones in trouble rather than pushing them into further darkness...


----------



## adithyagenius (May 2, 2007)

I am confused.
Why would one want to avoid pornography? What are the benefits?


----------



## nileshgr (May 2, 2007)

Please don't think dat i watch PO&N content. 

 tut.


----------



## mneo (May 2, 2007)

This tut. is making me feel like watchng porno is some kind of a crime & those who have realised they r doing a crime shud take help of this guide - Dont think so 

I wud like to know how many who said thanx & d writer himself have tried this guide or not


----------



## dtox (May 2, 2007)

adithyagenius said:
			
		

> I am confused.
> Why would one want to avoid pornography? What are the benifits?





			
				mneo said:
			
		

> This tut. is making me feel like watchng porno is some kind of a crime & those who have realised they r doing a crime shud take help of this guide - Dont think so



this guide is for porn addicts... not for a.. umm.. normal guy


----------



## NucleusKore (May 2, 2007)

Good tutorial for addicts, next we'll have to ask them to go to Himalaya. Too much of anything in life is bad.


----------



## dtox (May 3, 2007)

^^ nope.. too much oxygen is always gud!


----------



## Quiz_Master (May 3, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> ^^ nope.. too much oxygen is always gud!



    

Funny...

Hey Gigacore Bhai. One Question >>

Do you ACTUALLY tried it?

Why would some-one want to block that 'P' stuff?

No one care what are the harms. No matter how hard  we will try people will still be watching "P" stuff.


----------



## Harvik780 (May 3, 2007)

NucleusKore said:
			
		

> Too much of anything in life is bad.


So ur saying that anyone can view por0gRphic content but just once or twice a month or so or even a year.So everyone should be associated with porn0gRaPhy some way in life.


----------



## NucleusKore (May 3, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> So ur saying that anyone can view por0gRphic content but just once or twice a month or so or even a year.So everyone should be associated with porn0gRaPhy some way in life.



No, if you do the world won't come to an end, and if you don't then too the world won't come to an end


----------



## Harvik780 (May 3, 2007)

So u r using hidden mode.Hmmm.Whom r u hiding from??
Sorry bhai galti ho gayi.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 3, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> ^^ nope.. too much oxygen is always gud!



Too much oxygen is harmful ..


----------



## dtox (May 4, 2007)

lemme rephrase that.. too much AIR is not harmful!


----------



## NucleusKore (May 4, 2007)

dtox said:
			
		

> lemme rephrase that.. too much AIR is not harmful!



It is, if you have too much of it (aerophagia), you'll fart


----------

